# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون المحاماة الكويتى

## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول 
في الشروط الواجب توافرها للاشتغال بالمحاماة 
مادة 1 (1) 

يشترط فيمن يشتغل بالمحاماة أن يكون اسمه مقيدا بجدول المحامين المشتغلين المشار اليه في المادة (6) على الوجه المبين في هذا القانون. 
مادة 2 
يشترط فيمن يقيد اسمه بجدول المحامين العام: 
أولا: أن يكون كويتيا. 
ثانيا: أن يكون كامل الأهلية، محمود السيرة, حسن السمعة غير محكوم عليه قضائيا أو تأديبيا لأسباب ماسة بالذمة أو الشرف. 
ثالثا: أن يكون حاصلا على إجازة الحقوق من جامعة الكويت أو من إحدى الجامعات المعترف بها أو إجازة القضاء الشرعي من إحدى كليات الشريعة الإسلامية بإحدى دول الجامعة العربية و يعفى من هذا الشرط الكويتيون الذين قيدوا بالجدول الدائم طبقا لقانون للمحاماة رقم 21 لسنة 1960. 


مادة 3 
يشترط فيمن يقيد اسمه بجدول المحامين المؤقت: 
أولا: أن يكون من رعايا إحدى الدول العربية. 
ثانيا: أن يكون كامل الأهلية، محمود السيرة، حسن السمعة غير محكوم عليه قضائيا أو تأديبيا لأسباب ماسة بالذمة أو بالشرف. 
ثالثا: أن يكون حاصلا على إجازة الحقوق من إحدى كليات الحقوق بدول الجامعة العربية. 
رابعا: أن يكون قد اشتغل بالمحاماة أو بعمل قضائي مدة لا تقل عن عشرة سنوات. 
خامسا: أ‎ن يقيم بالكويت إقامة دائمة متصلة طوال مدة قيد اسمه بالجدول. 
(1) عدلت بالقانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل "يشترط فيمن يشتغل بالمحاماة أمام المحاكم أن يكون اسمه مقيدا بجدول المحامين الدائم أو المؤقت. 

مادة 4 (1) 

مادة 5 (2) 

مادة 5 مكرر (3) 
(1) ألغيت بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1968 
(2)ألغيت بالقانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت: 
اعتبارا من أول يناير سنة 1968 ينشأ جدول مؤقت للمحامين مدته سنتان يدرج به عدد لا يتجاوز الثمانية تختارهم لجنة قبول المحامين ممن تتوافر فيهم الشروط المبينة في المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون و يجوز للجنة أن تختار بعض من سبق قيده بالجدول الملغي. 
و لمجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل و بعد أخذ رأي لجنة قبول المحامين أن يوقف العمل بالجدول المؤقت خلال هذه المدة أو أن يجدد مدته أو أن يزيد عدد المحامين المدرجين به أو أن ينقص هذا العدد فإذا أنقصه عين من يري استبعادهم من الجدول. 
و في حالة تجديد مدة الجدول المؤقت تنظر اللجنة في طلب إدراج الراغبين في القيد بهذا الجدول حتى بالنسبة لمن سبق قيده فيه في المدة المنتهية. 
و إذا أخل أحد المحامين قبل القيد بهذا الجدول بواجبات مهنته جاز لوزير العدل استبعاد اسمه من الجدول بعد أخذ رأي لجنة قبول المحامين. 
(3)ألغيت بالقانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت: 
في حالة وقف العمل بالجدول المؤقت أو عدم تجديد مدة الجدول المؤقت أو عدم إعادة قيد من كان مدرجا به من المحامين قبل الفصل في قضية منظورة موكل فيها جاز للمحامي أن يحضر عن موكله في هذه القضية حتى يتم الفصل فيها ابتدائيا و استئنافيا أو يعين عنه محاميا من المقيدين بالجدول الدائم و المؤقت لمباشرتها دون أن يدفع الموكل أتعابا جديدة لهذا الأخير. 

مادة 6 (1) 
يكون للمحامين المشتغلين جدول عام، تقيد أسماؤهم، و محال إقامتهم و مقار مزاولتهم المهنة و ذلك وفق تاريخ القيد، و يلحق به الجدول الآتية: 
أ- جدول للمحامين تحت التمرين. 
ب- جدول للمحامين المقبولين أمام المحكمة الكلية. 
ج- جدول للمحامين المقبولين أمام محكمة الاستئناف. 
د- جدول للمحامين المقبولين أمام المحكمة الدستورية و محكمة التمييز. 

كما ينشأ جدول خاص للمحامين غير المشتغلين، و تحفظ الجداول السابقة بمقر جمعية للمحامين، و تودع نسخة منها بمقر كل محكمة. ولدي النائب العام، و إدارة التسجيل العقاري و التوثيق بوزارة العدل. 
و يشترط فيمن يقيد اسمه في الجدول رقم (ب) أن يكون أمضى فترة التمرين، ولا يجوز القيد في الجدول رقم (ج) إلا بعد انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على القيد بالجدول رقم (ب) كمالا يجوز القيد بالجدول رقم (د) إلا بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على القيد بالجدول السابق عليه. 
· يستثنى من حكم المادة (6) المحامون المشتغلون الذين يزاولون المهنة بالفعل وقت العمل بهذا القانون. و يجب على من يرغب منهم في الاستمرار في مزاولة المهنة إعادة قيد اسمه في الجدول العام للمحامين المشتغلين بغير رسوم. 
و على لجنة القبول، التثبت من توافر الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة (12). 
مادة 6(مكرر) (2) 
مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة السادسة من هذا القانون يجب على المحامي تحت التمرين بعد يده في الجدول أن يلتحق بمكتب أحد المحامين المشتغلين، و عليه أن يخطر لجنة القبول بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول باسم المحامي الذي التحق بمكتبه و عنوانه، وأن يرفق بالإخطار موافقة المحامي، و أن يتم هذا الإجراء خلال مدة أقصاها ستة أشهر من تاريخ قيده و إلا اعتبر القيد كأن لم يكن. , إذا تعذر عذر مقبول، وفي جميع الأحوال يجوز للمحامي تحت التمرين أن يغير المكتب الذي التحق به بشرط إخطار لجنة القبول بذلك. 
و لا يجوز للمحامي تحت التمرين أن يفتح مكتبا باسمه، و لا أن يباشر أعمال المحاماة لحسابه الخاص، و لا توقيع على صحف الدعاوي أو الأوراق التي يتطلب القانون توقيعها من محام، كما يحظر عليه أن يستعمل صفته دون أن يقرنها بأنه تحت التمرين. 

(1)عدلت بالقانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل "ينشأ بمحكمة الاستئناف العليا جدول عام يشمل أسماء جميع المحامين المقيدين بالجدولين الدائم و المؤقت و يلحق بالجدول العام للمحامين جدول المحامين غير المشتغلين بسبب توظيفهم أو كفهم عن مزاولة المهنة أو التحاقهم بعلم لا يتفق مع هذه المهنة طبقا لنصوص هذا القانون. كما ينشأ في نفس المحكمة الجدولان الدائم و المؤقت طبقا للمواد (الثانية و الثالثة و الرابعة) من هذا القانون و تودع نسخة من الجدول العام و ملحقة بالمحكمة ". 
*أضيفت بموجب المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 62 لسنة 96. 
(2)هذه الفترة تمثل نص المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 أضيفت للمادة (6) لعدم وجود مكان رقمي لها. 
(3) أضيفت بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 

مادة 6 (مكررا أ) (1) 
فترة التمرين سنتان متصلتان من المباشرة الفعلية للمحاماة يمنح بعدها المحامي المقيد رقم (أ) المشار إليه في المادة السابقة شادة من المحامي الذي تمرن لدية يثبت فيها تاريخ التحاقه بمكتبه و المدة التي قضاها بصفة متصلة في التمرين، وبيان الأعمال التي قام بها خلال تلك الفترة، و تحسب ضمن فترة التمرين مدة الاشتغال بأحد الأعمال الآتية: 
1- الأعمال الفنية في وظائف القضاء أو النيابة العامة أو إدارة الفتوى و التشريع أو الإدارة العامة للتحقيقات بوزارة الداخلية أو الإدارة القانونية ببلدية الكويت. 
2- تدريس القانون بجامعة الكويت أو أي جامعة أخرى معترف بها. 
3- أي عمل آخر يصدر به قرار من وزير العدل، بعد أخذ رأي لجنة قبول المحامين، باعتباره نظيرا لمهنة المحاماة. 
و إذا قلت مدة التمرين المحسوبة على النحو السابق عن سنتين لزم استكمالها. 
و يكون القيد في الجدول (ب،ج،د) المنصوص عليها في المادة (6) بالنسبة للفئات المشار إليها في البنود (1،2،3) السابقة بحسب المدة التي قضاها كل منهم في مزاولة الأعمال النظيرة ووفقا للأوضاع المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 

(1) أضيفت هذه المادة بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 م 
مادة (7) (1) 
يقدم طلب القيد بالجدول العام إلى لجنة قبول المحامين التي تشكل برئاسة رئيس جمعية المحامين أو من ينوب عنه في خالة غيابه، و عضوية اثنين من أعضاء مجلس إدارتها، و اثنين من أعضاء الجمعية المقيدين بالجدول رقم (ب) على الأقل يختارهم مجلس إدارة الجمعية. 
و تختص هذه اللجنة بشؤون القيد ، و بمراجعة الجداول سنويا، و التثبت من مطابقة البيانات الواردة بها لقراراتها، و بحث حالات المقيدين بهذه الجداول الذين تقتضي حالاتهم نقل أسمائهم إلى جدول غير المشتغلين، و إصدار القرارات الأزمة في هذا الخصوص. 
و يجب لقبول طلب القيد، أن يكون مرفقا به كافة المستندات الدالة على توافر الشروط التي يتطلبها هذا القانون، و ما يدل على سداده لرسوم القيد المشار إليها في المادة (14)، ترد إليه في حالة رفض القيد نهائيا. 

مادة 8 (2) 
تقدم طلبات القيد إلى رئيس لجنة قبول المحامين مع الأوراق المثبتة لتوافر شروط القيد. 
مادة 9 (3) 
تنعقد لجنة قبول المحامين بدعوة م رئيسها في المواعيد التي يحددها، و تحرر محاضر بأعمالها، يوقع عليها من رئيسها. 
ولا يكون انعقادها صحيحا إلا بحضور أغلبية أعضائها، على أن يكون رئيس اللجنة أو من ينوب عنه من بينهم. 
و تصدر اللجنة قرارها بعد التحقق من توافر شروط القيد، و ذلك خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تقديم الطلب. و إذا كان قرارها برفض القيد تعين أن يكون مسببا، و بخطر به طالب القيد خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدوره بموجب خطاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول. 
و لمن رفض قيده أن يتظلم خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إخطاره بذلك، و يقدم التظلم إلى اللجنة التي يجب أن تفصل فيه خلال خمسة عشر يوما على الأكثر. 
و لطالب القيد إذا رفضت اللجنة تظلمه، أو في حالة انقضاء ميعاد التظلم، أن يطعن القرار الصادر برفض التظلم أو رفض القيد خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ إخطاره برفض التظلم أو انتهاء ميعاده على حسب الأحوال أمام الدائرة المدنية بمحكمة الإسئناف. 
و تفصل المحكمة في الطعن بعد سماع أقوال الطاعن، و يكون قرارها في الطعن نهائيا غير قابل للطعن فيه. 

(1) عدلت بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل: 
(تؤلف لجنة قبول المحامين من): 1- رئيس محكمة الاستئناف العليا.2-وكيل محكمة الاستئناف العليا.3-النائب العام.4-وكيل وزارة العدل.5-رئيس المحكمة الكلية، وفي حالة غياب أي أحد من هؤلاء يحل محله من يقوم مقامه.6-أربعة مؤهلين من جمعية المحامين و الحقوقيين من المسجلين بجدول المحامين المشتغلين تختارهم الجمعية. 
و يعهد بجداول المحامين الدائم و المؤقت و العام و ملحقه الى هذه اللجنة و يكون انعقاد اللجنة صحيحا بحضور خمسة من أعضائها على الأقل على أن يكون أحدهم من جمعية المحامين و الحقوقيين فان تخلف تأجل الاجتماع إلى جلسة أخرى مع إخطار أعضاء الجمعية فإذا لم يحضر واحد منهم اعتبر انعقاد اللجنة صحيحا، و تكون قراراتها بأغلبية الأصوات فإذا تساوت يرجح الجانب الذي فيه الرئيس. 
(2) ألغيت بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996. 

(3) عدلت بالقانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل: "تنعقد لجنة قبول المحامين بدعوة من رئيسها للنظر في الطلبات المقدمة و تقرر قيد من توافرت فيه الشروط أو رفض القيد إذا لم تتوافر مع بيان الأسباب و ذلك في غيبة الطالب و لمن رفض طلبه أن يتظلم الى اللجنة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تسلمه إخطارا بالبريد. 

مادة 10 
على المحامي الذي توقف أو كف عن مزاولة المهنة أو التحق بما لا يتفق مع هذه المهنة أن يطلب إلى لحنة قبول المحامين نقل اسمه إلى المحامين غير المشتغلين و له أن يطلب إلى اللجنة المذكورة إعادة قيد اسمه بجدول المحامين المشتغلين، و تسري في هذه الحالة أحكام المواد 2و4و5 من هذا القانون. 

مادة 11 
يؤدي المحامي الذي قد اسمه بالجدول أمام إحدى دوائر محكمة الاستئناف قبل مزاولة اليمين الآتية: 
" أقسم بالله العظيم أن أؤدي أعمالي بالأمانة و الشرف و أن أحافظ على سر المهنة و أن احترم قوانينها و تقاليدها" 

مادة 11 (مكرر) (1) 
لا يجوز التحقيق مع محام في جريمة متصلة بعمله إلا بمعرفة النيابة العامة، و عليها إخطار رئيس جمعية المحامين أو من ينوب عنها بما اتخذته من إجراءات بشان المحامي و مواعيد التحقيق. و لرئيس الجمعية أو من ينيبه حضور التحقيق و للجمعية طلب صور التحقيق بغير المرسوم. 

(1) أضيفت بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني 
في حقوق المحامين وواجباته 
مادة 12 (1) 
لا يجوز الجمع بين المحاماة و بين ما يأتي: 
1- رئاسة مجلس الأمة. 
2- رئاسة المجلس البلدي 
3- التوظف في إحدى الجهات الحكومية أو الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو البنوك أو الشركات أو لدي الأفراد. 
و يحظر على أعضاء مجلس الأمة و المجلس البلدي من المحامين قبول الوكالة بالخصومة، أو تولي المرافعة ضد الحكومة أو الهيئات و الإدارات و المؤسسات العامة أو الشركات التي تملك الدولة كل رأسمالها أو تساهم فيه بنصيب لا يقل عن 25% منه بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة. 
و لا يجوز لموظف الحكومة الذي ترك الخدمة، واشتغل بالمحاماة أن يترافع ضد الجهة التي كان يعمل بها و ذلك في خلال السنوات الثلاث التالية لترك الخدمة. 
ويستثنى من حكم البند (4) المحامون المشتغلون الذين يعملون في مكاتب المحامين المشتغلين، و الكويتيين من أعضاء هيئة التدريس بكلية الحقوق جامعة الكويت الذين لا تقل درجتهم عن أستاذ مساعد بشرط الحصول على إذن خاص من السلطة المختصة بالجامعة، و قيد أسماؤهم في جدول المحامين المشتغلين طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون. 

(1) عدلت بالقانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل: 
لا يجوز الجمع بين المحاماة و بين ما يأتي: 
رئاسة مجلس الأمة . 2- الاشتغال بأي عمل لا يتفق و كرامة المحاماة. 3- التوظف في إحدى مصالح الحكومة أو الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو لدي الأفراد. 
و يحظر على أعضاء مجلس الأمة و المجلس البلدي من المحامين المرافعة في قضايا ضد المصالح العامة أو 
الهيئات العامة أو عن متهمين في قضايا تمس أمن الدولة أو ماليتها. 

مادة 13 
لا يجوز لموظف الحكومة الذي ترك الخدمة و اشتغل بالمحاماة أن يترافع ضد المصلحة التي كان بها و ذلك خلال السنوات التالية لترك الخدمة. 

مادة 14 (1) 
على طالب القيد أن يؤدي عند طلب قيد اسمه في الجداول الملحقة به رسم القيد المقرر للجدول الذي يطلب قيد اسمه فيه، مع رسوم القيد بالجداول السابقة إذا لم يكن قد أداها. 
و تكون رسوم القيد في الجداول المشار إليها في المادة (6) من هذا القانون كالآتي: 
50 د.ك للقيد في الجدول العام. 
50 د.ك للقيد في الجدول رقم (أ). 
75 د.ك للقيد في الجدول رقم (ب). 
100 د.ك للقيد في الجدول رقم (ج). 
150 د.ك للقيد في الجدول رقم (د). 
كما يجب على المحامي أن يؤدي كذلك اشتراكا سنويا يدفع خلال شهر أكتوبر من كل عام، و ذلك وفق الفئات الآتية: 
15 د.ك بالنسبة للمحامي تحت التمرين. 
30 د.ك بالنسبة للمحامي المقبول أمام المحكمة الكلية. 
50 د.ك بالنسبة للمحامي المقبول أمام محكمة الاستئناف. 
75 د.ك بالنسبة للمحامي المقبول أمام المحكمة الدستورية ومحكمة التمييز. 
و تؤول حصيلة رسوم القيد و الاشتراكات السنوية إلى الجمعية. 
و يكون سداد رسوم القيد و الاشتراكات السنوية لأمين صندوق الجمعية. 
و إذا لم يتم سداد الاشتراك خلال المهلة المقررة، جاز للجنة القبول استبعاد الاسم من جدول المحامين المشتغلين. و في حالة السداد يعاد قيد الاسم يغير إجراءات. 

(1) عدلت بالقانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 كانت قبل التعديل : " على كل محام أن يؤدي قبل قيد اسمه الجدول الدائم أو المؤقت أن يؤدي رسما سنويا قدره خمسة و عشرون دينارا و ذلك في أول سبتمبر من كل سنة إذا تأخر عن سداد الرسم جاز للجنة قبول المحامين استبعاد اسمه من الجدول و إذا أدى المحامي الرسم بعد ذلك أعيد قيد اسمه بالجدول". 
مادة 15 
تكون المرافعة أمام المحاكم باللغة العربية و تكتب المذكرات بهذه اللغة أيضا . 
مادة 16 
يكون حضور المحامين أمام المحاكم بالرداء الخاص بهم. 

مادة 17 
للمحامين دون غيرهم حق الحضور عن الخصوم أمام المحاكم إنما يحوز للمتقاضين أن ينيبوا عنهم في المرافعة أمامها أزواجهم أو أصهارهم أو أشخاصا من ذوي قرباهم لغاية الدرجة الرابعة. و يجوز للمحامين المقررين في البلاد العربية المرافعة أمام المحاكم في قضية معينة بإذن خاص من وزير العدل بالاشتراك مع محام مقيد بالجدول الدائم أو المؤقت و بشرط المعاملة بالمثل. 
مادة 18 (1) 
فيما عدا الدعاوى التي لا تزيد قيمتها على خمسة آلاف دينار تبطل صحيفة الدعوى أو الطعن أو الالتماس إذا لم توقع من محام مقبول أمام المحكمة التي ترفع إليها. 
و لا يسري ذلك على ما ترفعه الحكومة منها. 

(1) عدلت بالقانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل: لا يجوز تقديم صحف الاستئناف أمام أية محكمة إلا إذا كانت موقعة من أحد المحامين. 
مادة 19 (1) 
يقبل للمرافعة أمام المحاكم عن البنوك أو الشركات أو المؤسسات التي لا يقل رأس مل كل منها عن مائة ألف دينار-بعد موافقة لجنة القبول- محامو أقلام قضايا هذه الجهات من الكويتيين ، و يكون ذلك بتوكيل من الممثل القانوني لهذه الجهات مصدقا على توقيعه و صفته رسميا على أن لا يمثلوا اكثر من جهة واحدة. 
مادة 20 
يجب على المحامي أو على أي وكيل آخر أن يقدم توكيله مصدقا عليه إلى المحكمة في أول جلسة يحضر فيها عن موكله و إذا حضر الموكل مع المحامي اثبت كتاب الجلسة ذلك في محضر الجلسة بعد أداء رسم التوكيل وقام هذا مقام التصديق على الإمضاء. 
مادة 21 
المحامي الذي صدر له توكيل عام رسمي أو مصدق عليه قانونا و يتضمن نيابة عن أحد الخصوم أمام محكمة أو اكثر يعفى من بقديم اصل التوكيل اكتفاء بصورة رسمية منه يودعها قلم كتاب المحكمة الكلية و تعد المحكمة المذكورة سجلا تقيد فيه التوكيلات العامة التي تقدم لها من هذا القبيل و يحرر من واقعة كشوف ترسل إلى باقي المحاكم. 

مادة 22 
المحامي مسؤول قبل موكله عن أداء ما عهد به إليه طبقا لأحكام القانون و شرط التوكيل. 

(1) عدلت بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل: يقبل للمرافعة أمام المحاكم من البنوك أو الشركات أو المؤسسات التي لا يقل رأس مال كل منها عن مائة ألف دينار بعد موافقة لجنة قبول المحامين-محامو أقلام قضايا هذه الجهات الحاصلون على إجازة الحقوق و يكون ذلك بتوكيل يصدر من الممثل القانوني لهذه الجهات مصدقا على توقيعه و صفته رسميا، على أن لا يمثلوا أكثر من جهة واحدة. 
مادة 23 (1) 
على كل محام أن يتخذ له مكتب لمباشرة القضايا الموكل فيها و عليه أن يخطر لجنة القبول بعنوان المكتب و بأي تغيير يطرأ عليه، و يجب أن يتم الإخطار بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول خلال 15 يوما من تاريخ حدوث التغيير. 
مادة 24 
للمحامي الموكل في دعوى أن ينيب عنه في الخصومة أو في المرافعة أو في غير ذلك من إجراءات التقاضي محاميا آخر تحت مسؤولية دون توكيل خاص ما لم يكن في التوكيل نص يمنع ذلك. 
مادة 25 
مع مراعاة نص المادة 108 من قانون المرافعات لا يجوز تكليف المحامي أداء الشهادة في نزاع و كل‏ّ أو استشير فيه. 
مادة 26 
يجب على جمعية المحامين بناء على طلب لجنة المعونة القضائية أو المحكمة أن تندب أمام المحاكم المدنية أو الجزائية أو التجارية محاميا للدفاع عن الفقير مجاني و يجوز للمحامي أن يطلب من المحكمة التي حضر أمامها تقدير أتعابه ضد الخصم المحكوم عليه بالمصروفات و ينفذ عليه بها و لا يسوغ للمحامي المذكور أن يتنحى عنه إلا لأسباب تقبلها اللجنة المذكورة أو المحكمة المنظورة أمامها الدعوى. 

(1)عدلت بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل:"على كل محام أن يتخذ له مكتبا أو أكثر في الكويت لمباشرة القضايا الموكل فيها و عليه أن يخطر لجنة قبول المحامين بعنوان مكتبه و بأي تغيير يطرأ عليه". 
* أضيفت هذه الفقرة بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996. 

مادة 27 
إذا ندبت محكمة الجنايات محاميا للدفاع عن المتهم بجناية عملا بالمادة 120 من قانون الإجراءات و المحاكمات الجزائية وجب عليه الحضور مع المتهم في جميع جلسات المحاكمة و الدفاع عنه وإذا تخلف بدون عذر عن أداء هذا الواجب جاز لمحكمة الجنايات الحكم عليه بغرامة لا تزيد عن مائة دينار شريطة أن يكون المحامي المنتدب فيها قد أعطى نسخة طبق الأصل من ملف القضية المنتدب فيها محام أتعاب هذا المحامي ضمن الحكم الذي تصدره و لا يجوز الطعن في أمر التقدير المذكور، و تصرف الأتعاب المقدرة للمحامي المنتدب من خزانة 
وزارة العدل بموجب شهادة تعطى له من المحكمة التي قدرتها. 
مادة 28 
في حالة وفاة المحامي أو شطب اسمه أو وقفه ا الحجز عليه أو استحالة قيامه بوكالته تندب المحكمة بناء على طلب موكله محاميا يحل محله مؤقتا حتى يقوم باختيار وكيل آخر. 
مادة 29 
للمحامي دائما أن يتنحى عن وكالته أو عن ندبه أمام المحاكم المدنية و التجارية وفي هذه الحالة يجب أن يخطر موكله أو من يندب عنه بكتاب موصى عليه (مسجل) بتنحيه و أن يستمر في مباشرة إجراءات الدعوى شهرا على الأكثر متى كان لازما للدفاع عن مصالح الموكل أو من ندب عنه و على المحامي إذا أراد التنحي عن الدعوى أن يرد لموكله عند طلبه سند التوكيل و المستندات و الأوراق الأصلية و مقدم الأتعاب. 
مادة 30 
على المحامي عند انقضاء التوكيل أن يرد لموكله عند طلبه سند التوكيل و المستندات و الأوراق الأصلية و مع ذلك يجوز له إذا لم يكن قد حصل على أتعابه أن يستخرج على نفقة موكله صورا من جميع المحررات التي تصلح سندا في المطالبة بهذه الأتعاب و أن يبقى لديه المستندات و الأوراق الأصلية حتى يؤدي له الموكل مصروفات استخراج الصور و لا يزم المحامي أن يسلم موكله مسودات الأوراق التي حررها في الدعوى و لا الكتب الواردة منه و لا المستندات المتعلقة بما أداه عنه و لم يؤد إليه، و مع ذلك على المحامي أن يعطي موكله صورا من هذه الأوراق بناء على طلب الموكل و على نفقته. 

مادة 31 (1) 
يسقط حق الموكل في مطالبة محاميه بالأوراق و المستندات المودعة لديه بعد مضي ثلاث سنوات ميلادية من تاريخ انتهاء مهمته إلا إذا طلبها الموكل قبل مضي هذه المدة بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول فتبدأ مدة السقوط من تاريخ هذا الكتاب. 

مادة 32 (2) 
يتقاضى المحامي أتعابا وفقا للعقد المحرر بينه و بين موكله و إذا تفرعت عن الدعوى موضوع الاتفاق أعمال أخرى كن للمحامي أن يطالب بأتعابه عنها و في خالة عدم وجود اتفاق مكتوب على الأتعاب أو بطلان الاتفاق يعرض أمر تقديرها على الدائرة المدنية بمحكمة الإسئناف للفصل فيه بعد الاستئناس رأي جمعية المحامين بقرار نهائي غير قابل للطعن فيه. 
و ليس للمحامي أن يبتاع كل أو بعض الحقوق المتنازع عليها التي يتولى الدفاع في شانها، كما لا يجوز أن تكون أتعابه حصة عينية م هذه الحقوق و لأتعاب المحامي حق امتياز من الدرجة الأولى على الأموال و الحقوق التي قام بتحصيلها لموكله و ضمانات الإفراج، و حق امتياز من الدرجة الثانية على أموال موكله في الحالات الأخرى. 
و في جميع الأحوال لا تنتهي العلاقة بين الموكل و محاميه، و لا تستحق الأتعاب كاملة إلا من تاريخ صدور حكم نهائي في الموضوع، أو إتمام الأمر المكلف به أو انتهائه صلحا، ما لم ينص الاتفاق على ذلك. 

(1)عدلت بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل: " يسقط حق الموكل في مطالبة محاميه بالأوراق و المستندات المودعة لديه بعد مضي خمس سنوات ميلادية من تاريخ انتهاء مهمته إلا إذا طلبها الموكل قبل مضي هذه المدة بكتاب موصى عليه (مسجل) فتبدأ مدة السقوط من تاريخ هذا الكتاب". 
(2)عدلت بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل: " يتقاضى المحامي أتعابا من موكله بحسب الاتفاق المكتوب بينهما و بجوز للمحكمة التي نظرت القضية أن تنقص يناء على طلب الموكل الأتعاب المتفق عليها ذا رأت أنها مبالغ فيها بالنسبة لما تتطلبه القضية من جهد و ما عاد على الموكل من نفع و لا يجوز إنقاص الأتعاب إذا كان الاتفاق عليها قد تم بعد الانتهاء من العمل و ليس للمحامي على كل حال أن يبتاع كل أو بعض الحقوق المتنازع عليها أو أن يتفق على أخذ جزء منها نظير أتعابه أو على مقابل ينسب إلى قدر أو قيمة ما هو مطلوب في الدعوى أو ما يحكم به فيها". و لا يجوز له في أية حال أن يعقد اتفاقا على الأتعاب من شأنه أن يجعل له مصلحة في الدعوى أو العمل الموكل فيه و لا تنتهي العلاقة بين الموكل و محاميه و لا يستحق الأتعاب كاملة إلا من تاريخ تنفيذ الحكم أو الأمر المكلف فيه تنفيذا نهائيا ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك بموجب 

مادة 33 (1) 
إذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق مكتوب على الأتعاب أو كان الاتفاق المكتوب باطلا، قدرت المحكمة التي نظرت القضية عند الخلاف و بناء على طلب المحامي أو الموكل أتعاب المحامي بما يناسب الجهد الذي يذله و النفع الذي عاد على الموكل. 
و للمحامي و للموكل حق التظلم في أمر التقدير خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية لإعلانه بالأمر و ذلك بتكليف خصمه بالحضور أمام المحكمة التي أصدرت الأمر و ينظر اظلم على وجه الاستعجال و بغرفة المشورة (غرفة المداولة) ويكون الحكم الصادر في التظلم نهائيا غير قابل للطعن أما إذا كانت الأتعاب المختلف عليها عن عمل آخر و ليس عن قضية نظرتها المحكمة فللمحامي و للموكل أن يرفع دعوى عادية لتقديرها تتبع فيها قواعد قانون المرافعات العادية و يحكم فيها على وجه الاستعجال. 

مادة 34 
يسقط حق المحامي في مطالبة موكله بالأتعاب عند عدم وجود سند بها بمضي خمس سنوات ميلادية من تاريخ انتهاء العمل الذي قام به المحامي. 

مادة 35 (2) 
مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة ينص عليها قانون الجزاء أو أي قانون آخر ، و دون إخلال بالمسؤولية المدنية، و يعاقب على الإخلال بأحكام هذا القانون أو بواجبات المهنة أو الحط من قدرها و النيل من شرفها بأي تصرف بإحدى العقوبات التأديبية الآتية: 
1. الإنذار. 
2. اللوم. 
3. الوقف لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات. 
4. محو الاسم من الجدول. 
و يعد من قبيل الإخلال بأصول و شرف المهنة إفشاء أسرار الموكل و التواطؤ مع الخصم، و عدم تسديد الرسوم التي دفعها الموكل و عدم تسليم الحقوق التي يتم قبضها نيابة عن الموكل، و عدم المحافظة على أصول المستندات و الامتناع عن رد الأوراق و المستندات دون مسوغ قانوني، و الإهمال الجسيم في أداء الواجب الذي يترتب عليه ضياع الحقوق أو سقوط مواعيد الطعن، و التوقيع على صحف الدعاوى دون أن يكون للموقع الحق في ذلك. 

و يترتب على عقوبة الوقف نقل اسم المحامي إلى جدول غير المشتغلين و غلق المكتب طوال مدة العقوبة و عدم دخولها في حساب مدة التمرين أو المدد اللازمة للقيد بالجداول، و يعتبر الاشتغال بالمهنة في خلال مدة العقوبة مخالفة تأديبية يعاقب عليها بمحو الاسم من الجدول بصفة نهائية. 

(1)ملاحظة: يعتبر حكم المادة (33) ملغيا بموجب المادة 32 المعدلة بالقانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 باعتباره التشريع اللاحق مع تعارض حكم المادتين و استنادا لنص المادة (5) من القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 التي تنص على إلغاء كل حكم يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. 
(2)عدلت بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل:" من أخل من المحامين بواجباته أو بشرف طائفته أو حط من قدرها بسبب سيرة في أعمال مهنته أو في غيرها يجازي أولا: الإنذار. ثانيا: التوبيخ. ثالثا: الوقف لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات.رابعا: محو الاسم من الجدول". 

مادة 36 (1) 
ترفع النيابة العامة الدعوى التأديبية من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب وزير العدل أو رئيس المحكمة الدستورية أو رئيس محكمة التمييز أو رئيس محكمة الاستئناف أو رئيس المحكمة الكلية أو جمعية المحامين. 

مادة 37 
يكون تأديب المحامين من اختصاص مجلس يشكل من رئيس المحكمة الكلية أو وكيلها رئيسا و من اثنين من قضاتها تعينهما جمعيتها العمومية كل سنة و من محاميين يختارهما مجلس إدارة جمعية المحامين لمدة سنة واحدة قابلة للتجديد. 

مادة 38 
يعلن المحامي بالحضور أمام مجلس التأديب بكتاب موصى عليه (مسجل) بعلم الوصول قبل الجلسة المحددة بخمسة عشر يوما، و يجوز للمحامي أن يحضر بنفسه أو يوكل محاميا عنه و للهيئة التأديبية أن تأمر بحضوره شخصيا أمامها. 

(1)عدلت بموجب القانون رقم 62 لسنة 1996 و كانت قبل التعديل:"ترفع النيابة العامة الدعوى التأديبية من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب وزير العدل أو رئيس محكمة الاستئناف العليا أو رئيس المحكمة الكلية أو جمعية المحامين و الحقوقيين". 
مادة 39 
يجوز لمجلس التأديب و للنيابة العامة و للمحامي أن يكلفوا بالحضور الشهود الذين يرون فائدة من سماع شهاداتهم فإذا تخلف أحد من الشهود عن الحضور أو حضر و امتنع عن أداء الشهادة جاز للمجلس معاقبته بالعقوبات المقررة في المادة 140 من قانون الجزاء و يعاقب على شهادة الزور أمام مجلس التأديب بالعقوبات المقررة في المادة 126 من القانون المذكور لشهادة الزور. 
مادة 40 
تكون جلسات التأديب سرية و يصدر الحكم بعد سماع أقوال الاتهام و دفاع المحامي. 
مادة 41 
يجب أن يكون قرار مجلس التأديب مسببا و أن تتلى أسبابه كاملة عند النطق في جلسة سرية و يكون للقرارات الصادة بمحو الاسم أو الوقف أثرها لدي جميع المحاكم و تبلغ القرارات التأديبية إلى المحاكم و جمعية المحامين و يتخذ كل منها سجلا تقيد فيه هذه الأحكام و إذا كان القرار صادرا بالمحو من الجدول أو الوقف فينشر منطوقة دون الأسباب في الجريدة الرسمية. 
مادة 42 
تعلن القرارات التأديبية في جميع الأحوال على يد محضر و يقوم مقام الإعلان تسليم صورة القرار إلى المحامي صاحب الشأن بإيصال. 
مادة 43 
يجوز للمحامي أن يعارض في القرارات التي تصر في غيبته خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إعلانه أو استلامه صورة منها. و تكون المعرضة بتقرير من المحامي المعرض أو الوكيل عنه بقلم كتاب المحكمة الكلية. 

*نصت المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم لسنة 1996 على إلغاء كل حكم يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. 
مادة 44 
للنيابة العامة و المحامي المحكوم عليه استئناف القرارات الصادرة من مجلس التأديب المنصوص عليه في المادة 37 من هذا محكمة الاستئناف و ذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوما تبدأ بالنسبة إلى النيابة العامة من صدور القرار و بالنسبة إلى المحامي من تاريخ إعلانه بالقرار أو تسلمه صورته. و يفصل في هذا الاستئناف مجلس يؤلف من رئيس محكمة الاستئناف أو وكيلها و من اثنين من مستشاريها تعينها جمعيتها العمومية كل سنة و القرار الذي يصدر يكون نهائيا. 
مادة 45 
للمحامي الذي صدر قرار تأديب بمحو اسمه من جدول المحامين أن يطلب من لجنة قبول المحامين بعد مضي ثلاث سنوات ميلادية على الأقل من تاريخ صدور هذا القرار إعادة قيد اسمه في الجدول و للجنة أن تجيبه إلى طلبه إذا رأت أن المدة التي مضت من تاريخ صدور القرار كافية لإصلاح شأنه و إزالة اثر ما وقع منه، أما إذا قضت برفض طلبه، فلا يجوز تجديده إلا بعد مضي سنة على رفض طلبه و لا يجوز تجديد الطلب بعد ذلك، و القرار الذي يصدر يرفض الطلب لا يجوز الطعن فيه. 
مادة 46 (1) 
دون إخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون الجزاء أو أي قانون آخر، يعاقب كل من اشتغل بالمحاماة دون أن يكون مأذونا له بذلك بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمة النصب المنصوص عليها في قانون الجزاء مع الحكم بغلق المحل و مصادرة ما فيه من موجودات دون إخلال بحقوق الغير حسن نية.

----------

